# TTOC committee and team members



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

*The TTOC committee ([email protected])
*
nutts Â ([email protected])
Thorney Â ([email protected])
Dave Â ([email protected])
T7 Â ([email protected])
huTTers Â ([email protected])
*Resigned* paulb Â ([email protected])
kell Â ([email protected])
Emmy Â ([email protected])
CliveD
JampoTT
MalcolmG

*The regional reps*

JampoTT ([email protected])
Major Audi Parts Guru ([email protected]********.co.uk)
Jonah ([email protected])
W7_PMC ([email protected])
donna_kebab ([email protected])
Geoff ([email protected])
itex-TTR ([email protected])
??? ([email protected])
Clived ([email protected])

*The events team comprises the regional reps +
*
55JWB ([email protected])
zozza ([email protected]) 
DXN ([email protected])

*The magazine team comprises
*
misrule ([email protected]) Â 
PaulSTT ([email protected]) Â 
SundeepTT ([email protected])


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Have you printed the timetables yet? Â Oh, and where's the headmasters office?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sarci git ;D

Also you'd be surprised at how many people it takes to run this bloody club... even now we could do with more Owners volunteering join the teams.... fancy helping out some more?  ;D



> Have you printed the timetables yet? Â Oh, and where's the headmasters office?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Mark,

What constitutes "East of England" - if Hertfordshire counts, I'd be up for "East of England" rep.

Cheers, Clive


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sold to the gent' from east of the M1 

Clive, you have IM! ;D



> Mark,
> 
> What constitutes "East of England" - if Hertfordshire counts, I'd be up for "East of England" rep.
> 
> Cheers, Clive


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We still need a Scottish rep now that Foz has sold his TT...... any takers?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

How about an over-seas member.Who's the information minister??


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Can all regional reps and event members check out the TTOC forum threads on Burghley - could do with an update from each of you.

Many thanks!
Louise


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

And the rep for Scotland is....me, JackiesTT  Â

Well, Dave is; tho' when there is glory to be had it will be mine, when it all goes pear shaped call Dave ;D

Louise, once we get on the TTOC forum, Dave will post for Burghley.
Suffering from something up here...it looks as though it's only Dave and myself attending. See if we can't whip up some more support [smiley=whip.gif]

Jackie x


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Need any rep around the Sheffield/South Yorks area?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Let me check with the rest of the committee. I'll be back! 



> Need any rep around the Sheffield/South Yorks area?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Can all TTOC regional reps and events/mag team members remember to check on the TTOC.co.uk forum regularly as we move ever closer to Burghley - thanks!

L


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

You have an IM 



> Need any rep around the Sheffield/South Yorks area?


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Can i be a ttoc ambassador?? that way i can park anywhere i like and put a silly looking flag on me car.

Seriously though....

Who is in charge of the London contingent??


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I guess the SouthEast Rep......


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Erm, who is the South East rep - not one on the list!

Clive


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Clive??

Thats your jurisdiction isn't it?? :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Clive is East England rep.....

Can't remember who the south east rep is... I'll check and see who has the email address.


----------

